# Traynor Signature Reverb



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

This beast arrived for a long overdue "service".
I have not opened it up yet, nor do I have experience with transistor amps; will be fun in any event.
One speaker is replaced but not wired up...no idea why this is the case; tread gently forward.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Good luck!

I'll follow along as usual and hope to learn some more information i won't understand


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Solid state? Not tubes?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> Solid state? Not tubes?


No tubes


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Best part so far is...dropped at my front door...no note, no idea who...sometime today I expect a text or call


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Owner in contact...what we know:
1. Previous owner had an L and M store attempt to get it working: could not afford the rising bill and sold it on kijiji as " pick up at L and M "AS IS"/ pay at L and M the outstanding repair bill

2. New owner has not tested but did install missing speaker: did not wire it up

I plan to wire speakers properly in series-parallel to 8 ohms and shrinkwrap the exposed wires

Open the unit and check grounding throughout

Inspect for obvious burnt/cracked disconnected/poor solder joints

Clean and read pots and jacks for expected results

Check fuse

Power it up and listen

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

and will install a 3 prong


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Nothing frazzled...no evidence of new parts or mods...nifty lid lifts off so the chassis can stay in place...nice schematic accurate on the sheet metal lined lid


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Both caps are big ole singles...being solid state they are lotsa uf and lower( than a tube model) voltage...they both have a hint o bubble on the tops


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Operates well, considering 1972 and 2 out of 4 torn speakers...old cones are like brittle dust....some hum with the master turned up and expected with the bubbly power caps


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

No reverb pan or cables....trem not working and i will plug in a switch and see if this is all it needs, then i will make a dummy plug


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

No go on the tremolo..reading to be done...other than this it is a big sounding unit...certainly worth some speakers

The reverb circuit has voltages as expected so the correct pan and cables should work


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll be interested to see how you get along with yours! 

I bought one a few month ago, works except for the Reverb. Someone has repaired it, not neat work but they did it the easy way (clipping bad component leads and soldering new to the stubs). I will repair the verb when I have time. It doesn't sound that good with guitar straight in but it makes a decent pedal amp with the gain set low and volume to taste.

It's surprisingly heavy considering it doesn't have big tube iron. To me the weight of dragging it around is not worth the tone quality you end up with - I'd rather rebuild it as all tube 'Super Reverb' style amp if I wanted to jam with it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

diyfabtone said:


> I'll be interested to see how you get along with yours!
> 
> I bought one a few month ago, works except for the Reverb. Someone has repaired it, not neat work but they did it the easy way (clipping bad component leads and soldering new to the stubs). I will repair the verb when I have time. It doesn't sound that good with guitar straight in but it makes a decent pedal amp with the gain set low and volume to taste.
> 
> ...


Wheels are helpful...i am way too old to lift this


----------

